# Algun simulador de circuitos electronicos para windows 7



## figoh (Mar 14, 2012)

Hola a todos:
busco un simulador de circuitos electronicos para probar algonos esquematicos que tengo.
he provado con el workbench, pero no tiene mucho de los componentes que necesito ni tampoco alguno similar 
si alguien tiene alguno y donde descargarlo se lo agradeceria


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2012)

Si son para XP podés utilizar la *"PC VIrtual"* , Googlealo así .

Saludos !


----------



## pablit (Mar 14, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/programas-simulacion-diseno-circuitos-electronicos-19/

yo uso el Proteus 7.8, es muy bueno y puedes encontrar muchas librerias(de los pesos pesados este programa) ningun problema en win7 también usé Eagle también sin ningún problema y lo mismo para Altium designer.

Creo que de cualquier programa que tenga versiones posteriores a la salida de windows7 no tendrá incopamibilidad.igualmente tienes la opcion de ajustar compatibilidad con windowsXP

Esta es la web del Proteus, puedes bajarte la versión demo.

http://www.labcenter.com/download/prodemo_download.cfm#professional

saludos.


----------

